# Protocol for puppy handling from birth



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

I've looked but I can't find it...
Someone had previously posted a link on this forum to a breeder's website (GSD, I think?), where the breeder has listed a daily (short) protocol for handling/stimulating pups from birth, to condition pups to physical/auditory/etc. stimulation, so they will be steady as they grow up.

If you know this link or others that deal with handling until weaning, could you post it here, or PM me? 

The new pups are Kelpies born Sunday, from a red & tan pair imported from Australia. My mother uses the parents on her sheep. They are tough, fast and smart.

Thanks.


----------



## Jamie Ryan (Jun 23, 2013)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> I've looked but I can't find it...
> Someone had previously posted a link on this forum to a breeder's website (GSD, I think?), where the breeder has listed a daily (short) protocol for handling/stimulating pups from birth, to condition pups to physical/auditory/etc. stimulation, so they will be steady as they grow up.
> 
> If you know this link or others that deal with handling until weaning, could you post it here, or PM me?
> ...


Look up "early neurological stimulation" or "Biosensor" - lots of info out there!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> I've looked but I can't find it...
> Someone had previously posted a link on this forum to a breeder's website (GSD, I think?), where the breeder has listed a daily (short) protocol for handling/stimulating pups from birth, to condition pups to physical/auditory/etc. stimulation, so they will be steady as they grow up.
> 
> If you know this link or others that deal with handling until weaning, could you post it here, or PM me?
> ...




http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f28/nature-v-nurture-25932/

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f10/ens-continued-15121/


----------

